# I Think it is Fs



## Albannai (Jan 21, 2001)

I'm not sure but i think this hen is fs//fs ..

please tell me why if I'm wrong







regards


----------



## Albannai (Jan 21, 2001)

No answer..?


----------



## Creek13 (May 21, 2012)

Im seeing the normal mottling or pied genes that seems to accompany alot of recessive red birds, not frill stencil. In order to get that white of markings using the stencil genes i would think you would need frill stencil and toy stencil both. Do you know the parentage?


----------



## Albannai (Jan 21, 2001)

Thanks for reply, I,m not sure but the bied gene looks like FS.

I have 50+ fs//fs homers. Also I'm working in frill stencil (German beauty homers).

Many of the FS split look like this hen.

I bought this hen from bird market few weeks ago,therefore, I don't anything about here. 

Regards..


----------

